# Do people still use fountain pens?



## din (Aug 13, 2009)

Just curious (as always lol)

Do people (students in particular) still use fountain pens ?

I remember using them long back, like 18 or 20 yrs back when I was in school. It was fun and it was on the 'go green' concept. And we used to borrow ink from friends. Like they will put 4-5 drops from their pen to the desk, and we will take it into our pens lol. First lessons of sharing may be !

I know the practical difficulties, but still checking if there are any using those fountain pens nowadays. Other than the costly ones (Parker etc). Hero was one good option. It is still available ?


----------



## MasterMinds (Aug 13, 2009)

I have stopped using them like 4-5 years back! .nd now i am 18
it was fun using them! But it is difficult to use them!


----------



## Aspire (Aug 13, 2009)

Yes, In our school students from 4th to 6th use Fountain Pens because our school made it compulsary as it makes handwriting good.

I used Fountain Pen way back in around 2002 and hated it as it leaked all over my notebook 

I use Reynolds Trimax now, its quite good
*reynolds-india.com/images/products/horizontal_images/P0025.gif


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 13, 2009)

I still do even though I am an engineering student. When I need a good handwriting and at the same time need to write fast, fountain pens (I use Hero pens) are the best. Normally I use Pilot or cello pinpoint but for writing records I prefer a Hero.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 13, 2009)

Nope....!!

But used in skul cls4-6 as it was compulsory.


----------



## pimpom (Aug 13, 2009)

I haven't used fountain pens for a long time. Sometimes I wish I had one handy, but I keep forgetting to buy one. In certain applications, such as when making small notations in technical work, they make a more uniform mark. But the ink sometimes spreads on porous paper.

I'm old enough to remember when ballpoints were just starting to become widespread. In those days, ballpoints were not accepted for writing important documents because the ink often came out uneven and sometimes came out in globs that take a long time to dry and smudge easily. Some of the cheaper ones still do that.

OTOH, fountain pens, especially cheap ones, were messy. Have you ever carried a fountain pen on a plane? The ink is initially at normal atmospheric pressure, and when the pressure drops at high altitude, it squeezes out the ink and often stains shirt fronts.


----------



## deeply (Aug 13, 2009)

had used fountain pen long ago........
they are tough to handle........


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 13, 2009)

I haven't wrote much in a long time now. Typing has become too mundane now. I used to be addicted to writing with Fountain pens. I used it to write until my final Bcom exams, which must have been in 2006. Since then I haven't touched them. 

I always had a special affection towards them when opting to write. They were much more fluid compared to the regular ball point pens. Also it was a habit inculcated since our school days which carried on till college. Now if I have to write, I have to use ball point pens.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 13, 2009)

I used to use them till class 8, but I never found them smooth and they leaked all over. But it felt good to use them. 
Now I use Ball Point pens only.


----------



## ico (Aug 13, 2009)

Yes!!!!!!!


----------



## Anorion (Aug 13, 2009)

Yeah we were forced to use them at school too. Used to gimme ink stains all over, and yeah, remember squeezing out small pools of ink on those plastic covered notebooks so that someone who had run out could suck it up. But bad paper used to get stuck in the nibs and spoil them. Don't use fountain pens anymore, come to that, don't use much of pens anymore at all.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 13, 2009)

Anorion said:


> Yeah we were forced to use them at school too. Used to gimme ink stains all over, *and yeah, remember squeezing out small pools of ink on those plastic covered notebooks so that someone who had run out could suck it up.* But bad paper used to get stuck in the nibs and spoil them. Don't use fountain pens anymore, come to that, don't use much of pens anymore at all.


Hey, doing that saved my butt a few years back. 

As for paper, fountain pens were the reason I used to spend a lot on books. Always wanted the best quality paper. But I never got ink Stains thanks to my faithful Hero 329, 332, 333, 343 pens.


----------



## din (Aug 13, 2009)

Hero pen - The good old days ! There is a shop called 'Pen House' in Cochin. Exclusive shop for pen and pen-servicing ! Will check with them this weekend to find if they have Hero or other good brands.


----------



## pimpom (Aug 13, 2009)

Did you guys know this? Long ago, pens with filling mechanisms were not easily available, especially to common folks in poorer countries like India. Ink was stored directly in the bottom part of the pen.

One advantage of that was that it could hold a large amount of ink, but it was messy. Ink had to be poured in from the bottle or transferred from bottle to pen with an eyedropper. This is how the eyedropper icon came to be used for colour pick tool in computer painting programs. The thread fitting the nib section to the ink container was often not completely airtight, leaking ink while writing and badly smudged fingers.


----------



## din (Aug 13, 2009)

Oh yes, but not that long ago  Like just 20yrs back it seems lol

I remember it, pouring ink direct from small bottle (Chelpark/Camel?) to the pen. Then the eye dropper and then the eye-dropper-attached Hero pen 

Thanks for enlightening, I never know the other part, I mean why the eye dropper icon appeared for color picker.


----------



## Anorion (Aug 13, 2009)

Yeah, used pens where you had to use an ink dropper to fill in the ink, but didn't know that pens with those squeezable cartridges (is that what you call em?) were hard to get around here.


----------



## phreak0ut (Aug 13, 2009)

Oh yes!! Used throughout my college days  I still love 'em!


----------



## hellknight (Aug 13, 2009)

I still do.. started using those pens again in the 4th sem of engg..


----------



## pimpom (Aug 13, 2009)

One more thing I remember about fountain pens: As young kids, sometimes we somehow got the nib greasy and the ink wouldn't flow. One remedy was to burn off the grease by holding the tip over an open flame for a brief moment. Sometimes we were not quick enough and also partly melted the plastic ink channel, distorting it and causing improper ink flow.


----------



## swordfish (Aug 14, 2009)

i need one.. my hand writing is worst.. i even cant read my own writing tomorrow


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 14, 2009)

My (current) hero pens collection. The black one is a Hero 329 while the rest are Hero 332 models.

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/43939_uii8q/Image0079.jpg

329 costs Rs. 40 or 45 in the market today, while 332 (recommend for all) costs Rs. 25 in market.

I also had a 343 which I gave to my sister, 2 more 343s which I lost, a 333 which belonged to my grandfather (who used it in college) but I lost, and several more random models.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 14, 2009)

I still love them... I buy Hero pens... great ones as MetalHeadGautham said.


----------



## NucleusKore (Aug 14, 2009)

Instead of Hero try Parker Vector fountain pen. It's much more smooth. Parker Vector does not come with a filler, so I used to fill the cartridges with a syringe and reuse them


----------



## phreak0ut (Aug 16, 2009)

@MHG-What's the difference between those models?? I've used a Hero pen for a long time, but never found out the difference.

@Nucleus-Parker pens are known for it's smoothness...... and thick lines while writing. Never took a liking for it


----------



## max_demon (Aug 16, 2009)

i LOVE to write with fountain pen , i liked it but nowdays just useing dot/ball pens (temperory ones)


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 16, 2009)

I last used once 5-6 years ago. Now I'm mostly on Cello Sapphire. Been using it for around 2 years now, it has become my prime & numero uno pen. Have 3 of them.


----------



## rsk11584 (Oct 19, 2011)

*Do people still use fountain pens - part II*

PART - I got closed long time back... hence could not post my reply there ;( 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/community-discussions/120197-do-people-still-use-fountain-pens.html

Right from childhood i had craze for ink pens as opposed to other peoples views I used to love ink pens and knew the nack of modifying nib to make thick dark lines  just bend it a little towards forward carefully and adjust the gap between the nib. In school we had ink pens compulsary and i had many pens  which i cherished most i loved were local pens having amazing designs and the transparent body pens or colored transparent body pens (with chamki design) so you can see the ink level, i didnt like Hero pens because they came with ink dropper attached and used to hold very less ink, so frequent refilling required, preferred to use the normal ink pen which holds ink in its body..

Now after 10 std i  literally stopped using ink pens, started using ball pens, gel pens etc,and this  computer is worst, it makes handwriting really bad ;( because you use computer only and rarely use pens for anything apart from signing , so further handwriting is spoiled 


 now im working in accounts  and write cheques, sign documents etc, and i am very bad in maintaining ball pens and in office anyone comes takes pen and forgets to give it in this way i must have lost about 100 s of pens, and in officethey dont even give a decent good gel pen continuous supply to write , govt office  stores person always gives the 5 rs ball pen cello, which is not good for writing cheques, signing . so i personally used reynolds gifted by my uncle, but its cartridge was costly so yesterday only went to market and bought camlin ink pen (which has transparent part to view ink level) my fav ,,  with ink bottle so that my handwriting sign is good and its also cheap and best


----------



## asingh (Oct 19, 2011)

What a bump.

Yea, I still use a fountain pen. Love 'em.


----------



## rsk11584 (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks for opening the closed thread, guess old threads should not be closed, dont know when someone might bump into them and reply


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 19, 2011)

last used 5-6yrs ago.


----------



## mitraark (Oct 19, 2011)

Has been atleast 10 years. Really no use for them except for their antique value


----------



## abhidev (Oct 19, 2011)

Had stopped using them since engg as now there is not much writing to do....used it a lot for faster writing and for a good handwriting as mine is worst...my relatives say my handwriting looks like chicken feet


----------



## ssb1551 (Oct 19, 2011)

I like the topic. I had stopped using fountain pens after my 12th. And you won't believe I had this sudden urge of using fountain pens a couple of weeks back when I was supposed to take down some notes on ABAP training.
Even I have used Hero pens but I never liked the ones where you fill the ink in the cylinder & thread it to the part containing the nib. After some days the threading used to wear out & ink used to flow out causing all sorta mess.
But since my recently awakened interest I have bought 4 fountain pens - 1 Reynolds run of the mill fountain pen, 1 Parker Fountain Pen with a Broad nib, 1 Parker Beta with a fine nib & ,my favorite 'cause of its smoothness, 1 Pierre Cardin MASTERPIECE Fountain Pen with a BB nib.
The reason I like Pierre Cardin's Masterpiece so much is 'cause its extremely smooth on all kinda paper whereas with Parker I need good quality papers to feel the smoothness and sometimes apply some pressure while writing otherwise some letters will be there & others gone.The only reason why I don't use Masterpiece all the time is 'cause of its BB nib. Wish I could find a fine nib for Masterpiece but manufactured by Pierre Cardin not by some other manufacturer. Only Pierre Cardin make extremely smooth nibs within budget.
Now I wanna get my hands on a Lammy!!


----------



## Sarath (Oct 19, 2011)

LOL...yes. I still have an ink bottle on my table. I used it for college too but the ink got over and I decided to stick to ball pens. I use them for diary entries and other important stuff.

Used fountain pens all my school life. I never used a ball pen until I reached 11th.

Side effect was awesome handwriting and "many advantages" I don't want to get into now.


----------



## Alok (Oct 19, 2011)

Its very long time when i used it for last, probably in 5th std.


----------



## lm2k (Oct 19, 2011)

I still use specially during my termwork file submission, I hav one reynolds ink pen with a #2 calligraphy nib fixed that really makes my ugly handwriting look great along with the cloister black letter for headings and this really makes my file look different frm others, teacher happy=gud marks!
And yes one hero and one really old(say 6yrs old) parker beta that my dad gave me as gift. I use them to get gud handwriting.


----------



## Nipun (Oct 19, 2011)

Sam said:


> last used 5-6yrs ago.


Never used in lifetime..


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 20, 2011)

I used them from 4th class to 10th, made compulsory by school. When any body used ball pens, they were snatched "permanently"  But i really miss the "ink" sharing part, and cutting the nibs with blades often to make the writing smooth. The good old chelpark ink + Flora nibs/ chinese pens rocked  I really wonder, if our children will ask as "papa ye kya hai? "


----------



## reniarahim1 (Oct 20, 2011)

pens!!! wat is that? wat are they used for? 
hardly writes anything these days..in office using pencils if necessary...
yaa...fountain pens...use to own couple of them during school days (from4th to 8th standard or something i guess)


----------



## Lucky_star (Oct 20, 2011)

Used in school days when they were mandatory. Handwriting was great. Remember ruining one of my fond hero pens with stamp pad ink so that I could write violet 
Used to keep a collection of new nibs and their holders in an empty matchstick box...


----------



## jaden (Nov 3, 2011)

I use fountain pens for three reasons:- Comport, Legibility and Low Cost. A fountain pen trains you to write with light pressure and is much less tiring than a ballpoint, roller ball or pencil.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 4, 2011)

I dont use fountain pens but most of my friends do


----------



## red dragon (Nov 4, 2011)

I hate those fu@ki*g ball pens.


----------



## Prime_Coder (Nov 4, 2011)

I used to love fountain pens while I was in school. Now I have moved to use ball pen & don't use fountain pen at all.


----------



## CA50 (Nov 4, 2011)

Yeah i still use those, and i have a favorite model Here 221, anyone here used it?


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 4, 2011)

Yes, I use both fountain pen and ball point pen, but mostly relies on fountain pen. Use ball pen only where it is 'compulsory'. Parker ftw!! No other ball point pen or fountain pen can match their quality.


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 4, 2011)

Guess you haven't used Pierrie Cardin's Masterpiece fountain pens. They are even smoother than Parker and don't even get me started on Lammy. Boy! talk about quality. Lammy will put Parker down.


----------



## red dragon (Nov 4, 2011)

There are many better options than Parker,Waterman still makes great fountains.


----------



## red dragon (Nov 4, 2011)

I find lammy nibs too thick,but they are affordable.


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 4, 2011)

ssb1551 said:


> Guess you haven't used Pierrie Cardin's Masterpiece fountain pens. They are even smoother than Parker and don't even get me started on Lammy. Boy! talk about quality. Lammy will put Parker down.



The reason I don't like Lammy is:



red dragon said:


> I find lammy nibs too thick,but they are affordable.



^^ He posted here before I posted.

About Pierrie Cardin's, they are not widely available here at Kolkata.


----------



## red dragon (Nov 4, 2011)

They are,shoppers stop at south city had good collection the last time I visited.
There is another good shop in hiland park ground floor,do not remember the name,but it had some impressive collection.


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 5, 2011)

^^ Oh, thanks for telling me..  I'll definitely buy a good one next time I visit south city mall.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 5, 2011)

I used fountain pens a lot during my schooling..I can say I have lost almost 10~15 fountain pens (got stolen in class).

got A++ in my chemistry practical submissions due to fountain pens.(I improves handwriting a lot u know).

I still remember people suggesting Chinese Pens in those days.

then in College I dumped fountain pens & started using ball pens but I have also seen the trend of Gel Pens (Ad-Gel) in school.


----------



## Vyom (Nov 5, 2011)

I still remember buying Rs. 5 bottles of ink (I suppose, brand name was Canon), to refill my fountain or ink pen, on lots of occasions.
Writing felt good with those pen. But problem was it was not water proof. So even a drop of water would spoil the paper.

So never continued writing with fountain pen after school. 
Now, Reynolds Ball Pen FTW!


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 5, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> I still remember buying Rs. 5 bottles of ink (*I suppose, brand name was Canon*), to refill my fountain or ink pen, on lots of occasions.



its Camlin not Canon


----------



## Vyom (Nov 5, 2011)

^^Oh yeah. Right.


----------



## asingh (Nov 5, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> its Camlin not Canon



He he...


----------



## CA50 (Nov 5, 2011)

@vineet369, was your pen from HP ??


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 5, 2011)

I have seen people using the white colored pilot pens (which produces an ink like fountain pen).
they costed rs 50 at that time.


----------



## R2K (Nov 13, 2011)

Used those while I was in high School. Had 2 Parker fountain pens which I loved. But after 10th Grade forget about fountain pens sometimes I didn't even care to carry a pen to school... ......


----------



## RBX (Nov 21, 2011)

Last time I used a fountain pen was maybe in class 6th. During an experiment, I once filled water in my pen, tried writing with it; nothing happened.
The paper used for test was the front page of notebook I had borrowed from a friend. When he opened it days later, the front page had weird markings on it 

P.S. It is not like I try ruining borrowed stuff, it somehow just happened as I didn't see anything being written.


----------



## din (Dec 13, 2011)

WOW, that was a bump indeed! 2 yrs. Anyway happy to know few used fountain pens.


----------



## freshseasons (Dec 14, 2011)

So Din after 2 years bump from the above poster to you,whats the news..?
  Are people still using ink pods ? Perhaps on a flight its far easy to know answer to this question, who exactly are using fountain.


----------



## Revolution (Apr 21, 2014)

Sorry for digging up very old thread.
I'm LF an inexpensive [FONT=Arial, helvetica, sans-serif]Fountain Pen for drawing & writing too.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, helvetica, sans-serif]I use to remember in old days there were many color of inks like green,light pink including blue & black.
[/FONT]Still these days Fountain Pen widely available or it become obsolete and expensive ?
I want to buy a pen and ink under Rs.200/-.
All I found Parker and very very expensive Fountain Pens online.


----------



## ashs1 (Apr 21, 2014)

whoa !

you can easily get Hero Fountain pens for around Rs.100..Ink should be around Rs 50 i guess..


----------



## tkin (Apr 21, 2014)

Get WingSung fountain pen, it looks like this:
*forums.watchuseek.com/attachments/f221/777511d1343658857-review-wing-sung-730-rimg0137.jpg

Cost used to be around 100/-, not sure now, a bottle of camel ink and you're good to go.


----------



## Faun (Apr 21, 2014)

Stopped using fountain pen because of the ink spillage and maintenance effort. And at job it's better to use ball pen.

Whoever told that learning cursive was compulsory can go back to school. Mainly used it for that but stopped cursive long ago.


----------



## tkin (Apr 21, 2014)

Faun said:


> Stopped using fountain pen because of the ink spillage and maintenance effort. And at job it's better to use ball pen.
> 
> Whoever told that learning cursive was compulsory can go back to school. Mainly used it for that but stopped cursive long ago.


I use cursive by default


----------



## avichandana20000 (Apr 21, 2014)

stopped writing in 1996 at college. But i still posses that FOUNTAIN pen.


----------



## Revolution (Apr 22, 2014)

Thank u guys for replies!




ashs1 said:


> whoa !
> 
> you can easily get Hero Fountain pens for around Rs.100..Ink should be around Rs 50 i guess..


Is there any particular model no ?
Please someone tell me where can I get these locally.





tkin said:


> Get WingSung fountain pen, it looks like this:
> *forums.watchuseek.com/attachments/f221/777511d1343658857-review-wing-sung-730-rimg0137.jpg
> 
> Cost used to be around 100/-, not sure now, a bottle of camel ink and you're good to go.



What a coincident man. 
After lot of search I found my WinSung too(bought in 1996).
But,ur looks like new one mine become old.
Just cleaned it but still don't know if it is in working condition or not until I got the ink.







avichandana20000 said:


> stopped writing in 1996 at college. But i still posses that FOUNTAIN pen.
> 
> 
> View attachment 14224


Old school.




tkin said:


> I use cursive by default


Mee too.


----------



## nickzcool (Apr 22, 2014)

I first used fountain pen in 6 th class and iam using them till now it is parker (costs around 150 to 200) and yes the camlin ink is available in the market .


----------



## nickzcool (Apr 22, 2014)

Here !!


----------



## nickzcool (Apr 22, 2014)

Wing sung


----------



## Revolution (Apr 22, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 22, 2014)

Maybe I am the only one who absolutely don't like fountain pens any more  I don't like if there's any friction / resistance between the paper and the pen.

As this topic is about pens, do you guys mind recommending me a good 'gel' pen? I use some Trimax for a long time now, but need something more smooth, a lot smooth.


----------



## Revolution (Apr 22, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> friction / resistance between the paper and the pen.



Friction depend on the pen and paper u using.
Nib and paper quality make difference.
But,little bit of friction required for writing.
Without very low or no friction u can't write properly.


----------



## nickzcool (Apr 22, 2014)

Classmate octane a good gel pen smooth nice grip and nice overall look . Here is a pic.


----------



## nickzcool (Apr 22, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> Maybe I am the only one who absolutely don't like fountain pens any more  I don't like if there's any friction / resistance between the paper and the pen.


It really depens on the papper and the ammount of force u put on the pen to write if you put a lot of force on the pen as lot of people and screw up the nib destroying the premium experience of a good fountain pen . And besides you can get best cursive curves of a fountain pen and don't forget calligraphy.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 22, 2014)

Revolution said:


> Friction depend on the pen and paper u using.
> Nib and paper quality make difference.
> But,little bit of friction required for writing.
> Without very low or no friction u can't write properly.


Course, you won't be able to write properly without any friction, that's physics, but I don't like how much effort I need to put to write properly with a fountain pen. With Gel pens it's an awesome experience for me, I don't need to put much pressure, and the ink flows. I use standard paper dude, what's available in my area, those pioneer papers.


nickzcool said:


> Classmate octane a good gel pen smooth nice grip and nice overall look . Here is a pic.


Thanks. So it'll better than the Trimax right? I will carry it and it should write good on any type of paper. The problem with Trimax is, when the paper quality isn't up to the mark the writing experience is horrible! 
So I am ordering one, but from where? Checked eBay and Flipkart, nah..

PS : Price isn't an issue, as long as the refill is available.


----------



## Revolution (Apr 22, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> I use standard paper dude, what's available in my area, those pioneer papers.



I guess this is good enough even for Fountain Ink.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 22, 2014)

The problem is I don't find them to be good enough  And also my beautiful handwriting doesn't come true with fountain pens.


----------



## Revolution (Apr 22, 2014)

My hand writing just readable enough even though not beautiful.But,due to my current situation I need to improve without having other choice.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 22, 2014)

Best of luck. I bettered myself by holding the pen very close to the nib, makes you kinda slow, but gives you much better control, thus better handwriting


----------



## nickzcool (Apr 22, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> Thanks. So it'll better than the Trimax right? I will carry it and it should write good on any type of paper. The problem with Trimax is, when the paper quality isn't up to the mark the writing experience is horrible!
> So I am ordering one, but from where? Checked eBay and Flipkart, nah..
> 
> PS : Price isn't an issue, as long as the refill is available.


Here *www.flipkart.com/classmate-octane-pack-20-gel-pen/p/itmdcmfxsafbqbgx you can also try it locally .


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 22, 2014)

nickzcool said:


> Here *www.flipkart.com/classmate-octane-pack-20-gel-pen/p/itmdcmfxsafbqbgx you can also try it locally .


Out of Stock! Anyway, ordered Pilot V 7 Hi point from eBay.


----------



## Revolution (Apr 22, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> Out of Stock! Anyway, ordered Pilot V 7 Hi point from eBay.



Refillable  or use and through like Classmate octane ?


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 22, 2014)

i used to love writing with fountain pens. 

i had a vast collection. 

particularly, a 24k gold tipped Parker. it is an heirloom. passed on from my great grand father. it wrote like anything, and due to all the writing, it was smoother than the smoothest ballpen today.


----------



## Revolution (Apr 22, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> 24k gold tipped Parker.



24K GOLD ?
That is super expensive I guess.


Is Semi Flexy nib perfect for both writing and calligraphy for any beginner ?


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 22, 2014)

Revolution said:


> 24K GOLD ?
> That is super expensive I guess.
> 
> 
> Is Semi Flexy nib perfect for both writing and calligraphy for any beginner ?



no wonder its an heirloom.


----------



## ratul (Apr 23, 2014)

Revolution said:


> Friction depend on the pen and paper u using.
> Nib and paper quality make difference.
> But,little bit of friction required for writing.
> *Without very low or no friction u can't write properly.*



this reminded of this:
*www.stationeryin.com/adminpanel/uploadimg/318reynolds%20Liqiflo.jpg

Used to use this "Reynolds Liquiflo" when i was in 10th, very less friction, and my god, even i used to say "Ye kya likha hai? " reading my own notes during exams.. 
And 10th class was the last time i used a fountain pen, not able to recall it's name, but it was a cheap one, about 50-60rs..


----------



## ashs1 (Apr 23, 2014)

ratul said:


> this reminded of this:
> *www.stationeryin.com/adminpanel/uploadimg/318reynolds%20Liqiflo.jpg
> 
> Used to use this "Reynolds Liquiflo" when i was in 10th, very less friction, and my god, even i used to say "Ye kya likha hai? " reading my own notes during exams..
> And 10th class was the last time i used a fountain pen, not able to recall it's name, but it was a cheap one, about 50-60rs..



I got this pen few days back..damn, Incredibly smooth movement, but it resulted in Extremely bad handwriting.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 23, 2014)

50-60 in 10th (assuming yours was around 2006) was not cheap by any means. Heck the costliest I bought was of 40rs.

Normal costs for fountains used to cost around 15-25rs; combine it with a flora nib and chelpark ink, you're good to go.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 24, 2014)

I never bought my own. 

Always used dad's old pens.


----------



## Revolution (Apr 24, 2014)

dashing.sujay said:


> 50-60 in 10th (assuming yours was around 2006) was not cheap by any means. Heck the costliest I bought was of 40rs.
> 
> Normal costs for fountains used to cost around 15-25rs; combine it with a flora nib and chelpark ink, you're good to go.



I used to use Chelpark Ink too.
I guess Chelpark,Camlin,Sulekha all stop manufacturing ink.
Only see Parker these days and Bril is not available in East India AFAIK.


----------



## nickzcool (Apr 24, 2014)

Camlin is still there


----------



## Revolution (Apr 24, 2014)

nickzcool said:


> Camlin is still there



But,no as good as Chelpark,Bril(from South India) or Sulekha(Est India).
BTW,Is any connection between Parker(India) and Chelpark ink ?

Any one from Kolkata can tell me shop name or address from where I can get Hero,Old school brand like Camlin or Platinum Preppy ?
I think any semi flexible fine nib will work good for writing.
Saw Chinese brand Jinhao,Baoe at ebay(IN) but they seems overprice.
Chinese should not be that expensive I guess.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 24, 2014)

^ you can buy them at shops in College St.


----------



## ico (Apr 24, 2014)

Chelpark ink is the best.


----------



## Revolution (Apr 24, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> ^ you can buy them at shops in College St.


Today I tried at Kumar's Corner at Shyambazar but no luck.
I will go College St. at Saturday if I get free time.
If anyone know any particular shop for fountain pen please share.
I wanna try a new but inexpensive fountain pen too.





ico said:


> Chelpark ink is the best.


Yea,I use to use at school days.


----------



## ratul (Apr 25, 2014)

ashs1 said:


> I got this pen few days back..damn, Incredibly smooth movement, but it resulted in Extremely bad handwriting.



haha, so after so many years, their legacy still continues.. 



dashing.sujay said:


> 50-60 in 10th (assuming yours was around 2006) was not cheap by any means. Heck the costliest I bought was of 40rs.
> 
> Normal costs for fountains used to cost around 15-25rs; combine it with a flora nib and chelpark ink, you're good to go.



yup, it was in 2006, hmm, didn't thought it to be expensive, one of my friends had some very expensive fountain pen (he used to quote ~500 for them), and i used to thought that's expensive..  used to use some local ink refills, small tube like plastic containers filled with ink, you needed to prick a hole in the lid and then suck out the ink into the fountain pen, remember used to ruin school desks doing that..(and hands too.. )..


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 25, 2014)

In my class, out of 60 students, 55 students had pens costing less than 30 rs. And my school was best in my city !! It was just the matter of time, when 50 odd rupees had some value attached to it which is not the case now.


----------



## Revolution (Apr 26, 2014)

I may to College St today but don't think I will get FP there.
I started to believe that these FP & Ink obsolete now.
Still now tried many local shop at Tollygunge,Shyambazarand Dumdum.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 28, 2014)

there are many old shops in and around college street. you will surely get fountain pens there. ask around.. 

and you'll have to search a lot.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 29, 2014)

Guys what's the difference between a Gel and a Roller pen? For example this, *www.uniball.in/eye.html and this, *www.ebay.in/itm/uniball-gel-impact...-pack-3-/171298158664?pt=lh_defaultdomain_203


----------



## flyingcow (Apr 29, 2014)

yes i still use fountain pens, ihave a collection of over 600 pens this one is my favorite, using it currently 
*www.flipkart.com/parker-premier-gr...n_2.&ref=1c898f70-f8d6-4964-a56d-167ff9060420


----------



## ashs1 (Apr 29, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> yes i still use fountain pens, ihave a collection of over 600 pens this one is my favorite, using it currently
> *www.flipkart.com/parker-premier-gr...n_2.&ref=1c898f70-f8d6-4964-a56d-167ff9060420



*x2.fjcdn.com/thumbnails/comments/Id+_08fec58a9c20f36288a141f9aab4d4cf.jpg

For me, Rs.3 Use and throw pens FTW !!  
*2.imimg.com/data2/GD/WH/MY-1025723/use-throw-ball-pens-500x500.jpg


----------



## ratul (Apr 29, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> yes i still use fountain pens, ihave a collection of over 600 pens this one is my favorite, using it currently
> *www.flipkart.com/parker-premier-gr...n_2.&ref=1c898f70-f8d6-4964-a56d-167ff9060420



i still don't understand the need of these expensive pen? is writing better, or they are a masterpiece like those expensive hand made watches?
btw, 600 pens..  most of my pen are lost/stolen halfway through their life, how you stocked such a large amount? never took them out? 

- - - Updated - - -



ashs1 said:


> For me, Rs.3 Use and throw pens FTW !!
> *2.imimg.com/data2/GD/WH/MY-1025723/use-throw-ball-pens-500x500.jpg



it's 2rs. near my home and i never used anything but this during my whole college life.. "Chalne mei kisi se kam nahi, kho jaaye to gam nahi.. ".


----------



## flyingcow (Apr 29, 2014)

i was just jokin around, im not crazy to buy 10k pen lel
i dont even buy pens i borrow them from my friends and then if im lucky, they forget about it 
know that feeling when your pen gets lost
basically im THAT guy 
i use 10 rs pen, not a 10k pen


----------



## kisame (Apr 29, 2014)

Spoiler






ashs1 said:


> *x2.fjcdn.com/thumbnails/comments/Id+_08fec58a9c20f36288a141f9aab4d4cf.jpg
> 
> For me, Rs.3 Use and throw pens FTW !!
> *2.imimg.com/data2/GD/WH/MY-1025723/use-throw-ball-pens-500x500.jpg








ratul said:


> it's 2rs. near my home and i never used anything but this during my whole college life.. "Chalne mei kisi se kam nahi, kho jaaye to gam nahi.. ".



You just can't beat them in VFM.


----------



## Revolution (Apr 30, 2014)

Where should I try to this locally ?


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 30, 2014)

Revolution said:


> Where should I try to this locally ?


The only place I know, College St.

Why not buy from that link? 

Btw, I've gone crazy, you've intrigued me to pens again  , and ordered a Uniball Impact Gel.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 30, 2014)

[MENTION=39710]Revolution[/MENTION]: try the inner roads around college square, along the Indian Coffee House. there are shops of medical instruments, lab coats etc..


----------



## Revolution (Apr 30, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> Why not buy from that link?



The reason is that I'm an unemployed guy without having any CC/PayPal AC. 





anirbandd said:


> @Revolution: try the inner roads around college square, along the Indian Coffee House. there are shops of medical instruments, lab coats etc..



I went to College St. last Monday but bad luck.
A shop called Pen Mart had few cheap Chinese FP but I did not like those.
Found a shop name from web 'College Pen Forum' but could not find.
I Googled about inexpensive FP made in India and found few names like Wality,Camlin,Chelpark,Artex etc.
But,only Chine and Parker I can see.
And foreign brand like Lamy,Pilot,Platinum,Sheaffer,Waterman etc totally beyond my budget.


----------



## snap (Apr 30, 2014)

1 rupee pen ftw


----------



## ithehappy (May 1, 2014)

snap said:


> 1 rupee pen ftw


Nah, not for everyone. You're like my parents 


Revolution said:


> The reason is that I'm an unemployed guy without having any CC/PayPal AC.


If you really want it I can order it, just take it from me later.


----------



## Revolution (May 1, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> If you really want it I can order it, just take it from me later.



Did u bought anything from China before ?
Cos I heard sometimes item never reach cos ebay seller from China use regular post for shipping.
R u from Kolkata ?


----------



## ithehappy (May 1, 2014)

Revolution said:


> Did u bought anything from China before ?
> Cos I heard sometimes item never reach cos ebay seller from China use regular post for shipping.
> R u from Kolkata ?


I live near Kolkata, not exactly in Kolkata.

I have ordered multiple numbers of items from China, the only deal didn't go through was an order of ceramic knife set, seller said he shipped it but there was some problem with Chinese Postal Service. So yes, you have heard right, there is no surety that you'll get the item, however that's not the likely case.


----------



## Revolution (May 1, 2014)

That's great.
First have to decide the items from a repudiated seller first.
Avg. time of shipping from China to Kolkata ?




whatthefrak said:


> seller said he shipped it but there was some problem with Chinese Postal Service



Did u get refund ?


----------



## ithehappy (May 1, 2014)

Revolution said:


> That's great.
> First have to decide the items from a repudiated seller first.
> Avg. time of shipping from China to Kolkata ?


20-21 days. I just thought I can just change my address and replace with yours and you'll be receiving the product in your place directly. Mine takes around 21 days but as you're in Kolkata you might get it 2 or 3 days earlier.


Revolution said:


> Did u get refund ?


Of course! That's the big advantage of eBay and PayPal, your money will be safe no matter what happens.


----------



## Revolution (May 2, 2014)

Then if u don't mind just PM me the detail.
If u close to Kolkata then I can pay u directly to u.
I think this may be better way to thank someone for his help. 
I have no experience with ebay so if u can find similar item with better price please don't bother to suggest me.


----------



## ithehappy (May 2, 2014)

Revolution said:


> Then if u don't mind just PM me the detail.
> If u close to Kolkata then I can pay u directly to u.
> I think this may be better way to thank someone for his help.
> I have no experience with ebay so if u can find similar item with better price please don't bother to suggest me.


I don't know what details I should send you via PM. And I think it's better if you take time and choose the product by yourself, cause I'm not an expert about _fountain_ pens and thus accessories related with it. Just choose the product you like, send me the eBay link.

And please don't thank me, I've done it hundred times before for my friends and colleagues, I feel uncomfortable with thanks


----------



## Revolution (May 14, 2014)

Got the following pen from a local shop.
But,the nib is very scratchy while writing.  

View attachment 14367


----------

